# Epson 4490 found but not found. [solved]

## Dheath

I have Epson 4490 Photo usb scanner on amd64 system.

sane-find-scanner  finds the scanner just fine but scanimage -L just wont see the scanner:

```

$ sane-find-scanner -q

found USB scanner (vendor=0x04b8 [EPSON], product=0x0119 [EPSON Scanner]) at libusb:002:003

$ scanimage -L

No scanners were identified. If you were expecting something different,

check that the scanner is plugged in, turned on and detected by the

sane-find-scanner tool (if appropriate). Please read the documentation

which came with this software (README, FAQ, manpages).

```

It has been like this on the old x86 system too but I have still been apple to scan with scanimage but now I get:

```

$ scanimage -d epkowa:libusb:002:003 --resolution 300 --format=tiff > picture.tiff

scanimage: open of device epkowa:libusb:002:003 failed: Invalid argument

```

Other programs wont find the scanner.

Right now I have:

```

$ scanimage -V

scanimage (sane-backends) 1.0.20; backend version 1.0.20

# lsusb

...

Bus 002 Device 003: ID 04b8:0119 Seiko Epson Corp. Perfection 4490 Photo

...

```

If I look the debugging info:

```

$ export SANE_DEBUG_EPSON=128

$ export SANE_DEBUG_DLL=128

$ export SANE_DEBUG_SANEI_USB=128 

```

I get:

```

$ sane-find-scanner

[sanei_debug] Setting debug level of sanei_usb to 128

...

usb_os_find_devices: Found 001 on 003

[sanei_usb] sanei_usb_init: device 0x1d6b/0x0001, interface 0 doesn't look like a scanner (9/9)

[sanei_usb] sanei_usb_init: device 0x1d6b/0x0001: no suitable interfaces

[sanei_usb] sanei_usb_init: found libusb device (0x04b8/0x0119) interface 0  at libusb:002:003

[sanei_usb] store_device: add dn 0 with libusb:002:003

[sanei_usb] sanei_usb_init: device 0x1d6b/0x0002, interface 0 doesn't look like a scanner (9/9)

[sanei_usb] sanei_usb_init: device 0x1d6b/0x0002: no suitable interfaces

...

[sanei_usb] sanei_usb_init: device 0x1d6b/0x0001, interface 0 doesn't look like a scanner (9/9)

[sanei_usb] sanei_usb_init: device 0x1d6b/0x0001: no suitable interfaces

[sanei_usb] sanei_usb_init: found 1 devices

[sanei_usb] sanei_usb_init: device 00 is libusb:002:003

[sanei_usb] sanei_usb_open: trying to open device `/dev/usb/scanner'

[sanei_usb] sanei_usb_open: can't find device `/dev/usb/scanner' in list

...

[sanei_usb] sanei_usb_open: can't find device `/dev/usbscanner15' in list

found USB scanner (vendor=0x04b8 [EPSON], product=0x0119 [EPSON Scanner]) at libusb:002:003

```

and

```

$ scanimage -L

[sanei_debug] Setting debug level of dll to 128.

[dll] sane_init: SANE dll backend version 1.0.12 from sane-backends 1.0.20

[dll] sane_init/read_dlld: processing /etc/sane.d/dll.d ...

[dll] sane_init/read_dlld: done.

[dll] sane_init/read_config: reading dll.conf

[dll] add_backend: adding backend `net'

....

[dll] add_backend: adding backend `hpaio'

[dll] sane_get_devices

[dll] load: searching backend `hpaio' in `/usr/lib64/sane'

[dll] load: trying to load `/usr/lib64/sane/libsane-hpaio.so.1'

[dll] load: couldn't open `/usr/lib64/sane/libsane-hpaio.so.1' (No such file or directory)

[dll] load: couldn't find backend `hpaio' (No such file or directory)

[dll] load: searching backend `xerox_mfp' in `/usr/lib64/sane'

[dll] load: trying to load `/usr/lib64/sane/libsane-xerox_mfp.so.1'

[dll] load: dlopen()ing `/usr/lib64/sane/libsane-xerox_mfp.so.1'

[dll] init: initializing backend `xerox_mfp'

[sanei_debug] Setting debug level of sanei_usb to 128.

[sanei_usb] sanei_usb_init: marking existing devices

[sanei_usb] sanei_usb_init: Looking for kernel scanner devices

[sanei_usb] sanei_usb_init: can't stat /dev/usb/: No such file or directory

[sanei_usb] sanei_usb_init: Looking for libusb devices

usb_set_debug: Setting debugging level to 255 (on)

usb_os_find_busses: Found 007

...

usb_os_find_devices: Found 001 on 003

[sanei_usb] sanei_usb_init: device 0x1d6b/0x0001, interface 0 doesn't look like a scanner (9/9)

[sanei_usb] sanei_usb_init: device 0x1d6b/0x0001: no suitable interfaces

[sanei_usb] sanei_usb_init: found libusb device (0x04b8/0x0119) interface 0  at libusb:002:003

[sanei_usb] store_device: add dn 0 with libusb:002:003

[sanei_usb] sanei_usb_init: device 0x1d6b/0x0002, interface 0 doesn't look like a scanner (9/9)

[sanei_usb] sanei_usb_init: device 0x1d6b/0x0002: no suitable interfaces

...

[sanei_usb] sanei_usb_init: device 0x1d6b/0x0001, interface 0 doesn't look like a scanner (9/9)

[sanei_usb] sanei_usb_init: device 0x1d6b/0x0001: no suitable interfaces

[sanei_usb] sanei_usb_init: found 1 devices

[sanei_usb] sanei_usb_init: device 00 is libusb:002:003

[dll] init: backend `xerox_mfp' is version 1.0.10

[sanei_usb] sanei_usb_find_devices: vendor=0x413c, product=0x5124

[sanei_usb] sanei_usb_find_devices: vendor=0x0924, product=0x3d5d

[sanei_usb] sanei_usb_find_devices: vendor=0x0924, product=0x3da4

[dll] load: searching backend `v4l' in `/usr/lib64/sane'

...

... --- The almost same thing as above for multiple times ---

...

[sanei_usb] sanei_usb_find_devices: vendor=0x0482, product=0x0335

[dll] init: backend `avision' is version 1.0.290

[dll] load: searching backend `apple' in `/usr/lib64/sane'

[dll] load: trying to load `/usr/lib64/sane/libsane-apple.so.1'

[dll] load: dlopen()ing `/usr/lib64/sane/libsane-apple.so.1'

[dll] init: initializing backend `apple'

[dll] init: backend `apple' is version 1.0.0

[dll] load: searching backend `agfafocus' in `/usr/lib64/sane'

[dll] load: trying to load `/usr/lib64/sane/libsane-agfafocus.so.1'

[dll] load: dlopen()ing `/usr/lib64/sane/libsane-agfafocus.so.1'

[dll] init: initializing backend `agfafocus'

[dll] init: backend `agfafocus' is version 1.0.0

[dll] load: searching backend `abaton' in `/usr/lib64/sane'

[dll] load: trying to load `/usr/lib64/sane/libsane-abaton.so.1'

[dll] load: dlopen()ing `/usr/lib64/sane/libsane-abaton.so.1'

[dll] init: initializing backend `abaton'

[dll] init: backend `abaton' is version 1.0.0

[dll] load: searching backend `net' in `/usr/lib64/sane'

[dll] load: trying to load `/usr/lib64/sane/libsane-net.so.1'

[dll] load: dlopen()ing `/usr/lib64/sane/libsane-net.so.1'

[dll] init: initializing backend `net'

[dll] init: backend `net' is version 1.0.20

[dll] sane_get_devices: found 0 devices

[dll] sane_exit: exiting

[dll] sane_exit: calling backend `xerox_mfp's exit function

[dll] sane_exit: calling backend `v4l's exit function

...

[dll] sane_exit: calling backend `net's exit function

[dll] sane_exit: finished

```

So, sanei_usb_init finds me one device but sane_get_devices can't have it.

Do I have any hope to find my scanner?Last edited by Dheath on Mon Jul 27, 2009 5:19 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Dheath,

Check your /etc/sane.d/epson.conf is set up with your device and vendor IDs

Users who will use the scanner, need to be in the plugdev and scanner groups, or it will only work for root

----------

## Dheath

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> Dheath,
> 
> Check your /etc/sane.d/epson.conf is set up with your device and vendor IDs
> 
> Users who will use the scanner, need to be in the plugdev and scanner groups, or it will only work for root

 

I'm actually doing all this mostly on root just to be sure that this is not a problem with permissions.

I tried adding 

```

usb

usb 0x0119 0x04b8

# usb <product ID> <device ID>

usb /dev/usbscanner0

usb /dev/usb/scanner0

```

in /etc/sane.d/epson.conf

and 

```

usb

usb 0x0119 0x04b8

```

in /etc/sane.d/epson2.conf

Still nothing changed.

The iscan version is 2.11.0 if that has anything to do with this.

----------

## Dheath

Thanks!

Got it working with the ebuild in here.

iscan-plugin-gt-x750-2.1.0.ebuild

Proposed ebuild for binary plugin for epkowa scanner driver (Perfection 4490)

Now it was too easy.

----------

